# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti per Perjetesine

## Fleur Blanche

Arti egjiptian paraqet nje rendesi tejet te vecante, ne historine boterore te Artit, dhe quhet ndryshe si Arti per Perjetesine.
Sa here qe permendim fjalen Egjipt, gjeja e pare qe na vjen ne mendje jane Piramidat, te cilat ashtu madheshtore, misterioze si na vijne ne syrin tone, flasin shume, jo vetem per simboliken e tyre, por per vete historine njerezore, mendesine e asaj periudhe, duke e shfaqur (transmetuar) shume bukur me ane te Artit. 
Piramidat, reflektojne nje mireorganizm  se si gure gjigande arriten qe me punen e mijera sklleverve te ndertoheshin vepra gjigande si piramidat, qofte edhe nen sundimin e nje faraoni te vetem, derisa varri te ishte gati per te pritur faraonin.


Faraoni, konsiderohej nga populli si qenie hyjnore, qe madje kishte pushtetin te vendoste edhe mbi fatin e njerezve, dhe ndarja e tij nga kjo bote, perfaqesonte kthimin e tij tek Perendite, nga edhe pretendonte se kishte ardhur, dhe se pikerisht majat e larta te piramides ndertoheshin keshtu me qellim qe, ta ndihmonin faraonin qe te ngritej per tek Perendite.
Piramida ndertohej pikerisht, per mumjen e faraonit, dhe trupi i tij ne formen e mumjes, vendosej ne nje sakrofag ne mes te keti mali te ndertuar prej guri (piramida)


Fillimisht keto ndertesa dhe rite, u kushtoheshin vetem faraoneve, por nje praktike e tij hyjnizimi, u ndoq edhe nga fisniket e oborrit te tij, duke ndertuar varre te vegjel  (piramida ne miniature) dhe vendosur perballe varrit te faraonit. 

Ndertime te tilla, beheshin sipas nje harmonizimi te rregullisise gjeometrike, qe eshte vecori karakteristike e mbare artit egjiptian.
Ne nje te kalur me te hershme, ekzistonte nje lloj tradite, qe kur vdiste sundimtari, sherbetoret dhe skelleverit e shoqeronin duke u futur ne varr bashke me te, me idene qe sundimtari i tyre, kur te nisej per ne boten e pertejme te nisej bashke me shpuren e tij nga pas, sic i ka hije.
Me pas keto tradita c'njerezore, u pane si te egra, ose te kushtueshme, dhe per kete arsye nje ndihme te vecante dha Arti. Keshtu qe ne vend te sherbetoreve te vertete te tij, u vendosen portretet e tyre. Pikturat (portretet) dhe modelet e gjetura ne varret egjiptiane, lidhen me idene se tradita e asaj kohe, thoshte qe shpirti ka nevoje per shoqerues per ne boten tjeter, besim ky i pranishem ne shume kultura te tjera te hershme.

(vazhdon....)

----------


## iktuus

Perputhja e tre piramidave me tre yjet e rripit te orionit eshte koincidenc apo dicka domethenese?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Hmm shume interesante; mos valle jane ndertuar sipas: "As above so below" ?

----------


## iktuus

_Nuk dua te nderpres zhvillimin dhe orientimin e temes qe kerkon te plotesosh...
Por per ceshtje te paqarta per piramidat thuhen shume gjera, eshte mese normale qe per dicka qe nuk dihet mire hipotezat jane te shumta. Prandaj quhen mistere sepse ekzistojn paqartesit dhe pasaktesit ne thonjeza  te ideve te shkruara.
Sipas burimeve të lashta, në fakt, piramidat janë ndërtuar për të ruajtur , të gdhendura në gur, në drejtim të proporcione dhe madhësive, të gjithë pasurinë e njohurive të astronomisë, matematikës dhe gjeografisë të cilët ishin në zotërim të "njerëzve të lashtë egjiptian.  Nga pikëpamja astronomike  nuk ka dyshim ... orientimin dhe perputhjen ... Nga pikëpamja matematikore  në studimin e piramidave, dhe sidomos ne Piramiden e Madhe, tregon vetitë gjeometrike të shquar, si dhe marrëdhëniet numerike që meritojnë vëmendje. "
Ajo qe dua te them eshte se piramidat jane nje kompleks i gjere misteri...
Kerkoj perseri ndjes per nderhyrjen._

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> _Kerkoj perseri ndjes per nderhyrjen._


Perkundrazi po te lexoja me shume vemendje, dhe me erdhi mire qe i dhe ngjyre, sepse keshtu shmanget monotonia e temes. Ne fakt, Artin me ane te Piramidave, e bera si hyrese, dhe nuk desha te zgjatesha me shume, duke u nisur nga vete misteri tyre...Por trajtimi qe i bere ishte shume interesant, dhe do te lutesha qe ta vazhdoje, sepse vazhdimi im me pas, ka te beje me portretet (pikturat) e Artit egjiptian...

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Piktoret egjiptian, kane pasur nje menyre te vecante te te paraqiturit me ane te piktures jeten e gjalle, kjo sepse synimi i tyre me ane te piktures nuk eshte bukuria, por Plotesia. Ata i kushtonin nje kujdes te vecante ruajtjes se cdo detaji ne pikture, shprehnin gjithcka sa me qarte e per nje kohe sa me te gjate, dhe jo pa qellim nuk e paraqisnin natyren ashtu sic duket nga nje kend i rastesishem, sepse sic theksova me lart, synimi i tyre ishte Plotesia. Paraqitjen e natyres me ane te portreteve e benin duke e nxjerrur ate nga kujtesa sipas disa rregullave "ortodokse", ne menyre qe perfshirja e gjithckaje te spikaste me qartesi te plote ne portret. Metoda qe ndiqnin ata, duhet thene se me shume ngjante me nje skicues hartash se sa nje piktor i thjeshte.

Besoj se te gjithe ata qe kane verejtur nje portret te nje egjiptiani te paraqitur ne pikture, do i kete bere pershtypje se si paraqesin syrin ne profil njesoj sikur te ishte pare ne forme ballore, po ashtu edhe theksimi i tepert i shpatullave, elemente keto qe ne pamje te pare duken sikur e paraqesin njeriun egjiptian si te shperfytyruar; por kjo sigurisht behet jo pa qellim, sepse i tille ishte stili i tyre. 
Ky rregull qe ndiqnin, bazohej ne idene se cdo trajte njerezore kishte rendesine e vet, dhe duhej te paraqitej e plote, duke perfshire gjithcka.
Arti egjiptian nuk mbeshtetet ne ate se cfare mund te shohe artisti ne nje cast te caktuar, por ne ate se cfare ai dinte se i perkiste nje njeriu apo nje skene te caktuar qe paraqiste ne pikture. Sepse artisti meshiron ne nje pikture jo vetem njohjen e trajtave dhe formave, por njohjen e kuptimit dhe rendesise se tyre, ne menyre qe kjo veper te zgjaste ne cdo epoke, sepse jo pa arsye quhet si Arti i Perjetesise.
Pikerisht te apasionuarit pas artit, kur verejne nje pikture te tille, te jene ne gjendje te kuptojne gjuhen e atyre pikturave dhe kroniken e jetes egjiptiane, qe pasqyrohet mrekullisht me ane te piktures.

Ne pikture egjiptiane, nuk ka asnje element qe te le pershtypjen e rastesise, por cdo gje qendron me se miri e paraqitur ne vendin e vet, sepse ndjenja e nje artisti egjiptian per fanatizmin e rregullit ne cdo imtesi te paraqitur, eshte aq fort e pranishme, sa qe shmangia e nje detaji sado te vogel ne pamje te pare, e prish krejtesisht, e deformon kuptimin e piktures.


Piktori egjiptian e fillonte punen duke hequr nje rrjete vijash te drejta ne mur, e me pas me nje kujdes te madh, i shperndante figurat pergjate ketyre vijave, dhe duhet theksuar se ky rregull gjeometrik zbatuar ne pikture, nuk e pengonte piktorin te paraqiste me nje saktesi te habitshme cdo imtesi te natyres, hedhur ne portret.


Nje nga dukurite me te medha ne artin egjiptian, ka te beje me faktin se statujat, pikturat, dhe cdo forme arkitekturore permblidhet ne nje pike te perbashket, qe eshte zbatimi i nje rregulli rigoroz, qe shfaqet si nje ligj i vetem. Ky "ligj" te cilit i binden te gjithe artistat egjiptian permblidhet ne nje fjale te vetme : "stil"
Stili i mbare artit egjiptian i jep cdo vepre te vecante, mbresen e nje harmonie te drejtepeshuar.


Stli egjiptian, perbehej nga nje sere rregullash te rrepta, qe duhej te mesoheshin nga cdo artist egjiptian qe ne vitet e para te rinise. Ne cdo rast statujat duhej te paraqiteshin me mbajtjen e duarve mbi gjunje, burrat duheshin pikturuar me lekure me te zeshket se grate; paraqitja e cdo zoti egjiptian duhej paracaktuar me rreptesi: Horusi zoti i qiellit, duhej paraqitur si fajkua ose me koken e fajkoit; Anubisi zoti i riteve te varrimit- si cakall, ose me koken e cakallit. Po ashtu ishte thelbesore qe cdo artist te mesonte artin e bukurshkrimit, te gdhende ne gure figurat dhe simbolet e hieroglifeve me kujdes dhe qartesi te paster. Me te mesuar mire keto rregulla, ai nuk quhej me cirak, por mjeshter.
Cdo gje qe ishte e quajtur e bukur dhe mahnitese ne kohen e piramidave, u quajt po aq e mbreslenese edhe mijera vjet me pas. Pavaresisht se dolen modele te reja, subjekte te reja kerkoheshin nga artistet, menyra e paraqitjes se njeriut dhe natyres ne thelb ka mbetur po ajo.

Ishte vetem nje periudhe, ku u guxua te prishej ky rregull aq harmonik dhe i vecante per stilin egjiptian, dhe kjo ndodhi ne periudhen e njohur si "Mbreteria e Re", nga nje mbret i Dinsatise se 18-te. 
Ky mbret njihet si heretik dhe ishte Amenofisi IV, i cili shkeli shume rregulla te shenjteruara nga tradita a tyre arstistike shekullore. Ai pretendonte se nuk duhej te adhuroheshin shume zota dhe te mos paraqiteshin ne piktura, por vetem nje zot ishte per te, dhe ky ishte Ateni, te cilin kerkoi te paraqitej i pikturuar ne trajten e nje disku diellor qe leshon rrezet e tij, ku secila nga rrezet ne fund te kishte formen e dores. Sipas emrit te zotit te cilit ai adhuronte, ai u vetequajt me emrin Akhanatun. 
Por pas sundimit  te tij, erdhi Tutankhamuni, i cili rivendosi konceptet e vjetra te artit egjiptian. Stili egjiptian ashtu sic ka qene mijera vjet para tij, vazhdoi edhe per mijera vjete te tjere, sepse besimi egjiptian bazohej ne Perjetesine e Artit.  


*J.K*

(bazuar ne Literature mbi Historine Boterore te Artit, vecanerisht mbi punimet e E.H.Gombrich)

----------


## ajzberg

Pikturat e piramidave jane interesante dhe per faktin se si  jane pikturuar ne brendesi te tyre pa patur asnje mjet ndricimi,ne qoftese do te pikturohesh duke ndricuar me pishtare me siguri tymi i tyre do te erresonte sado pak pikturat gje qe nuk eshte vertetuar.
Pikturat e egjyptjaneve jane te sakta ,madje ata shpiken piktogramen e cila eshte arti te shkruajturit neper mjet figures.........
ps nga pikturat e vjetra, preferoj ato te shpellave per elegancen dhe paraqitjen reale te kafsheve.

----------

